# Hello I'm new, and this is how it goes



## allalone (Jun 21, 2014)

hey...

im a 19 year old girl and I've had IBS-C simptoms since early teens.

IBS attacks me every year at the same time, between June and May, and lasts about 3/4 months. for the rest of the year, it comes and goes, but very softly, nothing that bothers me too much.

I feel bloated all the time, wich makes me super unconfortable. The clothes that always fitted me well, suddenly feel tight, like I gained 10 pounds. I loose my appetite, because everything I eat makes me feel fat and bloated. And due to that, my self-esteem, that took me a lot of effort to built, easily breaks down and falls apart.

Thanks to IBS, Summer to me has become the worst part of the year. While everyone is out there partying and going to the beach, I'm depressed thinking about easy ways to hide my huge belly.

And I get angry because I work out a lot, I eat well and healthly, and this still happens to me. It ain't fair to see other girls eating whatever they want and still get flat tummies and feel good about it.

I never met anyone that felt the same way I do.

My mom and doctor don't believe in this IBS thing.

Today is 21st June, and IBS striked one week ago. I can feel it all happening again, just like last year.

This time, I just dont wanna be alone.

kissies and hugs x


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm....you mostly only have symptoms at this time of year? Sounds like you are eating something that triggers your symptoms. Either it is a food or your stress increases in June for some reason. What do you think?


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

It could be the stress, like mentioned by IBS & Surviving! Someone told me that it could be the milk at this time of year... I'm sure you'll figure it out! You are not alone!


----------



## ene (Jan 24, 2012)

I have heard that the heat and humidity can make ibs worse. When it gets really hot I have a lot of water retention and get really bloated. Try drinking a ton of water and staying in the air conditioning and see if that helps?


----------



## Devolution (Jun 29, 2014)

allalone said:


> hey...
> 
> im a 19 year old girl and I've had IBS-C simptoms since early teens.
> 
> ...


I empathize.

I'm 23 and have had IBS C symptoms since I was about 9 or 10.

Until last year, the symptoms were managable and only came once and a while.

The last year I've been sicker than I've ever been . Starting in March and continuing.

You are not alone.


----------



## allalone (Jun 21, 2014)

hello again everybody, thank you so much for the support x

yes, it may be stress... i assume it has something to do with the exams and evaluations, but they only last 2/3 weeks, and the IBS stays till the end of Summer. Is it possible that stress triggers the symptoms and they last all this time?


----------



## Sheffield Spence (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm very new to this website, but I can understand why your IBS kicks in around May. Finals and the end of the year are around that time. Teachers and professors pile on projects, tests, and quizzes. For you, I would suggest Bentyl. It is a tablet taken orally that my doctor recommended for me in times of stress to help soothe the stomach. I have IBS-A and have been dealing with it since the 1st grade. Hope that you can figure this out, I am so sorry!


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

allalone said:


> hello again everybody, thank you so much for the support x
> 
> yes, it may be stress... i assume it has something to do with the exams and evaluations, but they only last 2/3 weeks, and the IBS stays till the end of Summer. Is it possible that stress triggers the symptoms and they last all this time?


Honestly? I've realised that the more I focus on my symptoms, the worse they become! 
PS: as Teacher, I suffer too!!!! Haha!


----------



## allalone (Jun 21, 2014)

Marie Msb said:


> Honestly? I've realised that the more I focus on my symptoms, the worse they become!
> PS: as Teacher, I suffer too!!!! Haha!


That makes sense! The issue sometimes is that I can't tell anymore if it's psychological or real 

how messed up!


----------



## Ariell (Jul 3, 2014)

ene said:


> I have heard that the heat and humidity can make ibs worse. When it gets really hot I have a lot of water retention and get really bloated. Try drinking a ton of water and staying in the air conditioning and see if that helps?


Heat and sweat do seem to be a factor for my 5 yr old, we can't let her so much as perspire a little, she'll break out.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Hahaha principals suffer at the end of the year too! Sometimes it can take me weeks and weeks to really get things settled down. Especially when you don't feel good you sometimes avoid doing all the things that you know will help. For next year, come up with a plan to help avoid the stress...save money so you can reduce your work hours, put reminders in your calendar to shop for healthy, high fiber foods, keep caught up on studies so you don't have to crunch at the end.

Do you have test anxiety? If you actually have an IBS diagnosis, you might qualify for 504 accommodations under the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

IBS & Surviving said:


> Hahaha principals suffer at the end of the year too! Sometimes it can take me weeks and weeks to really get things settled down. Especially when you don't feel good you sometimes avoid doing all the things that you know will help. For next year, come up with a plan to help avoid the stress...save money so you can reduce your work hours, put reminders in your calendar to shop for healthy, high fiber foods, keep caught up on studies so you don't have to crunch at the end.
> Do you have test anxiety? If you actually have an IBS diagnosis, you might qualify for 504 accommodations under the Americans with Disabilities Act.


Oh! What are those??


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

504 Accommodations, Marie? I'm not sure you have anything similar in Canada. Let's say for example you are born without one leg, you don't belong in special ed, but you might need an elevator key, more time to get to class, excused time for physical therapy. If you have ADD, you might need more time on tests or take the tests after school or in a small group with less distractions. To qualify, the disability has to have a major impact on daily life. IBS should count if you have doctor's letter and some documentation. Available at all levels of education and with employers, but I don't know all the employment rules. Maybe there has to be a certain number of employees before an employer has to provide accommodations. Human Resources should be able to give you more information and help with the process. Probably no extra sick days, but not "in trouble" if you use your sick days.

I haven't had to go this route yet, fortunately, but a year and a half ago when I was diagnosed I thought I might have to. It might be stressful to get through the process, but after, it might be a huge relief!


----------



## allalone (Jun 21, 2014)

IBS & Surviving said:


> Hahaha principals suffer at the end of the year too! Sometimes it can take me weeks and weeks to really get things settled down. Especially when you don't feel good you sometimes avoid doing all the things that you know will help. For next year, come up with a plan to help avoid the stress...save money so you can reduce your work hours, put reminders in your calendar to shop for healthy, high fiber foods, keep caught up on studies so you don't have to crunch at the end.
> 
> Do you have test anxiety? If you actually have an IBS diagnosis, you might qualify for 504 accommodations under the Americans with Disabilities Act.





IBS & Surviving said:


> 504 Accommodations, Marie? I'm not sure you have anything similar in Canada. Let's say for example you are born without one leg, you don't belong in special ed, but you might need an elevator key, more time to get to class, excused time for physical therapy. If you have ADD, you might need more time on tests or take the tests after school or in a small group with less distractions. To qualify, the disability has to have a major impact on daily life. IBS should count if you have doctor's letter and some documentation. Available at all levels of education and with employers, but I don't know all the employment rules. Maybe there has to be a certain number of employees before an employer has to provide accommodations. Human Resources should be able to give you more information and help with the process. Probably no extra sick days, but not "in trouble" if you use your sick days.
> 
> I haven't had to go this route yet, fortunately, but a year and a half ago when I was diagnosed I thought I might have to. It might be stressful to get through the process, but after, it might be a huge relief!


Hello! Thanks for the suggestion, but that would be something kinda hard for me to get.

Anyhow, I'm already on summer vacation, wich is good, I dont really have to deal with school stress for a while.

But even if I wasn't, I couldnt get something like that cuz no one believes in me about this IBS thing. My doctor and my parents think this is all in my head and that I'm just a paranoid over obsessive teenager.

I tried to show them multiples times how I feel, and how sad and painfull this is and how this is depressing me.

I had multiple blood and urine tests, but as all we know, IBS doesnt show up in those. But since those were okay, my doctor and my mom dont want me to take more tests, because im a 'healthy young woman' with a 'unhealthy head'.

And even if that was true, they would put me in a therapist or something, but im not allowed for that too cuz its a 'waste of money'

All I can do is try not to lose myself again, keep my chin up and wait for this to eventually pass around September.

It's really hard to go through this when no one believes you and therefore support you.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm...do you think you could convince your parents to let you seek a second opinion from another doctor? Specifically a gastroenterologist? I had 20 years of constipation until my symptoms got worse and I went to a GI instead of all those other docs that thought it was in my head. I also had family members who to this day think it is in my head. Maybe a little bit it is, in as far as anxiety and stress make it worse and positive thinking makes it somewhat better.

Don't lose hope, stay rational, and take as good of care of yourself as you can.


----------



## allalone (Jun 21, 2014)

I tried... my parents said if I get worse, they would take me to a gastroenterologist. I don't really know what they mean with 'worse' though. Even without doctor's help, thanks to some experience I kinda know how to live with this.

And thank you <3 this forum and all this people are already helping me a lot!


----------

